# Notes/Pattern for Knitted Cactus



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

The first thing to say is that it is NOT stuffed. I used 2 plastic bowls taped together to get a squashed globular look, as the real cacti are although, of course, they do vary in shape and size. A cardboard tube would give a thinner, longer look - whatever you prefer.

The dimensions of mine are: approx. 17 around, 4 high, 18 ridges. Needles used - 4 mm

Depending on how big your cactus is to be will determine how many ridges you will need - approx. double the width of whatever you are covering as the ridges need to be quite tight together.

Starting from the bottom, cast on 5 stitches, increase in each stitch, purl next row, increase in each stitch again, purl next row. Then increase in alternate stitches, purl next row. If you have covered the bottom of your inner by this time, you will need to divide the number of stitches you have for however many ridges you want or you may want to increase further to give you the appropriate number of stitches.

Knit 1, * inc. in next st., knit 1, inc. and place marker * repeat to end, K1,
Purl.
K1, inc., k3, inc. to end, K1.
Purl.
Keep on increasing until the ridges are as deep as you want. I increased to a total of 13 stitches between markers. (Short/fat cacti have deep ridges, long/thin cacti dont seem to have such deep ridges)

After working all the increases required, keep on with the increases for the inner shaping but in order to maintain the same size of the ridge, follow each increase with a decrease, i.e. keeping the same number of stitches, until almost to the top of whatever youre covering, then work the decreases in reverse of the increases. Try to keep the ridges going into the very top of the cactus to make it more realistic. The bottom is flatter in order to pot it.

To make the spikes, use a short tapestry needle and secure a length of the eyelash yarn on the inside at the bottom of the ridges (not underneath), draw it through and do a couple of overstitches, then tease the eyelashes through at different angles. Do the same all the way up the ridges at evenly spaced intervals and make sure the spikes all meet in the centre at the top. A real cactus looks almost entirely covered with spikes at the very top. If necessary, lightly secure each ridge together on the inside to make sure they stay in place, just a few stitches here and there should be enough. Fit over whatever you are using in the middle and sew up neatly.

For inside the pot, I used some leftover black, fluffy yarn to make it look like the black lava chippings used in Lanzarote. Brown yarn might make it look like soil. As real cacti sometimes grow a bit wonky or lopsided, I dont think it matters too much if the knitted one isnt perfect - mine certainly isnt! Have fun creating your own unique plant!

Hope all of this makes sense - dont hesitate to ask me if you need any help/clarification. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Mnknit (Jul 2, 2012)

I love it. Great job


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

very clever. Perfect for a university student or a non gardener.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you AnneMargaret!!

down loaded it just this morn. 
can't wait to make one plant that i won't kill!!!!
thank you for working out the pattern for us non'green thumbs!
arwin


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love it! I knitted one and just used all my sewing needles for the spikes, but I like yours better. For stuffing I used a large styrofoam egg from JoAnn with the smaller end down.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Anne -Margaret. Your cactus is now on my desktop...and my to do list. It's just amazing


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you thank you for the pattern..


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

That is so cool! I can hardly wait to get started on one for my desk. Something I can't kill - Brilliant!!


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

You're all most welcome - I look forward to seeing them when they're done! I've got another one planned, sort of Western-style - tall and thin with a couple of "arms" coming out of the sides!


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Thank you! Living in cactus land I much prefer your version to our version (less chance of sticky myself) and I can't wait to make one!


----------



## ARANEA (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your pattern. I can't wait to make a cactus plant for myself and my sister.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That looks so real...even the soil.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

it looks so real!


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

Love it! That is so clever. It looks wonderful.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Can't wait to start.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a PDF


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

Thankyou Anne-Margaret for the great pattern.


LunaDragon said:


> Here is a PDF


Thanks LunaDragon for the conversion!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Great cactus. Looks better than a real one and no spikes to get into the fingers either. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## rodeogirl (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern. I love cactus in the yard or planters just not in the pasture. I plan on making your pattern soon.


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

rodeogirl said:


> Thanks for the pattern. I love cactus in the yard or planters just not in the pasture. I plan on making your pattern soon.


Great! Look forward to seeing your creation some time! Don't forget to let me know if you need any help with my notes.
A-M


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Living in Texas and being around a lot of Cactus I got to say I like this one even better...I love it...it's awesome...thanks for the pattern/notes, but I do have one question... what yarn did you use? It looks like worsted weight yarn, would love to start that one today, but not sure what yarn to use... looking forward to the other one you mentioned...going to make one for my daughter to take to work for her desk and one for me...thanks a bunch...


----------



## Anne-Margaret (May 28, 2012)

TxCynDoll said:


> Living in Texas and being around a lot of Cactus I got to say I like this one even better...I love it...it's awesome...thanks for the pattern/notes, but I do have one question... what yarn did you use? It looks like worsted weight yarn, would love to start that one today, but not sure what yarn to use... looking forward to the other one you mentioned...going to make one for my daughter to take to work for her desk and one for me...thanks a bunch...


I used UK double knitting (4 mm needles) but I don't think it really matters too much. My husband says I used the wrong colour, it should have been more yellow-green - I say, who cares, it's supposed to be a bit of fun - not a real-life imitation! Cacti, as I'm sure you already know, come in all shapes, sizes and colours - I've seen one with red spikes. Hope to see your creation some time!
A-M


----------

